# Want to make a DIY Mesh cover, don't know where to start.



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

So, title says it all. I know some people sell kits but the ones I've seen are pricey approx 50$+. I have a 30 Gallon tank. Did anyone here make one? Where can I buy them? I know home hardware sells some stuff, they have cheap frames + connectors, but I can't find the netting ANYWHERE. Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dollarama has a mesh in the garden area. It is black and the holes are bigger than a window screen. It is also more rigid. Can be used for a variety of things.
If you have been looking at the materials for making window screens, they are made to accept standard window screen held in with a rubber spline. That wont work with the heavier Dollarama mesh.


----------



## r3quiem (Aug 6, 2016)

You can buy plastic canvas mesh at Craft Stores or even on amazon for relatively cheap. $2 per sheet. BillD's suggestion will also work in this case.
You can paint the mesh with Krylon paint if you want to go for a specific aesthetic.

For the frame I would suggest Square *Cedar* Dowels you can get a Lowes. They are usually straight and also relatively cheap between $2-$5 dollars for 48 Inches. Price depends on thickness of the dowel

You will need some Woodglue/Superglue/Epoxy/Stainless Steel Staples. 
1. Cut the wooden dowels to your desired dimensions. 
2. Glue the dowels together using wood glue/epoxy/superglue. 
3. Then Glue or Staple the mesh to the dowels. 
Epoxy will give you a permanent hold.

The dowels are similar to this https://www.lowes.ca/dowels/madison-mill-square-wood-poplar-dowel_g1194038.html. Just make sure you get *Cedar* as it is rot resistant and can be used in humid environments.

If you can't find cedar in the area with dowels go down to the lumber area where the fencing materials are and you will find slightly thicker cedar rods. Just as cheap.

I've personally used the Cedar Dowels to lift up my led lights from an open top but hooded aquarium Cabinet. Been an year so far with no mold, fungus or rot.

All in, for a 30 Gallon tank you should be able to accomplish this for a conservative $15-$20.


----------

